# Need advise on offered Salary for Singapore location



## Deepthi

Hi,

I'm working in India and have 8+ years of experience in Data warehouse domain with SAS, currently i'm with a top IT company & earning around 10 LPA INR.

Recently i got a job offer @ Singapore with a Financial firm for 6000 SGD per month as pay check & Medical insurance will be covered by the firm.

Can anyone suggest me is it a Good offer considering my experience.
I've no idea about the expenses in Singapore, am Single & Have no dependents.

Is 6k per month a deal worth taking, i really need some inputs cause I may risk my well paid job in India, if i do not analyse the income & Expenses correctly.

Thanks in Advance.
Any suggestion would be of great help for me. 

Cheers!!
Deepthi


----------



## ani_india

Congrats!!!
6K is a decent salary (far better than 10L indian Salary). I guess 10L guys would get 4.5 to 5.2 K in Singapore.
You should be happy with that as these days getting Jobs in Singapore from India is quite tough.

I would suggest you to take the offer.


----------



## beppi

This salary will afford you a good lifestyle and plenty of savings if you are single and rent a room in a shared apartment.
It is still sufficient (although with lower savings) for a couple renting a small flat on their own.
But for a family it would be tight, especially if they want to have a maid, car or send a kid to international school.


----------



## simonsays

beppi. you should say 'as a family forget it. day care 800 per month ...' for a start

as a bachelor its ok


----------



## BBCWatcher

That's too strong. There are _certainly_ families that manage on S$6,000 per month gross. Generally that's with a stay-at-home spouse, public education, sufficient (but not more than sufficient) housing, no private automobile, no live-in domestic help, etc., etc. All of which is perfectly common, even most common, in Singapore.


----------



## beppi

The average HOUSEHOLD (that means whole family!) income in Singapore is slightly above S$5000/month.
(But it must be added that the average local does not rent, but services an HDB mortgage instead, which ends up slightly cheaper, and also has easier access to subsidized education.)


----------



## BBCWatcher

Yes, exactly.

Looking at the government's income statistics (2012), a household income of S$6000/month would be right around a 45th percentile income. That is, about 45% of households in Singapore receive less income, and about 55% of households receive more. Not quite the median but pretty close. Among households with at least one person working a S$6000/month household income is about 36th percentile. Again, quite respectable -- lots and lots of working families are living on less. Of course S$6000 goes farther for smaller households than bigger ones.

On edit: These government statistics are for households headed by Singaporeans or PRs. Households headed by foreigners are not included in these particular income statistics.


----------



## Deepthi

Thanks guys for all of ur replies, i now got some confidence that could manage well with 6k in SG  Plz bear with me for some more questions......

1. My office would be in Changi Business Park....... any suggestions for the nearest economic Residential area which would be safe for single ladies & better in public transportation.

2. Is there any web site where i can learn info about Singapore - culture & General Public laws, daily expenses, general & safe hang out places, some ladies stuff like shopping etc 

Thanks & Regards,
Deepthi


----------



## simonsays

since I am replying from a tablet simple answer

Singapore is the safest place for women

for CBP you can look at Tampines, Simei and Bedok

Singapore has one of the best public transport system ...

for all things India look up Little India ... you will be surprised as to what you cannot miss here

just look up on internet, there are loads of info

welcome to Singapore


----------



## simonsays

matter of fact, it is a bit insulting to ask which place in Singapore is safe for women  No kidding...

The punishment for molest, rape, robbery = painful caning + jail, and justice is meted out swiftly and culprits are caught pretty fast too .. after all, the Police has everybody's finger prints in their database

Punishment for kidnapping and murder ? Death and as above, justice is swift, it's all over in less than a year, most of the times.

Not like other countries where rapist can drag the case for more than 10 years .. 

do throw specific questions and we can help you

Cost of living etc, has been asked many times over .. do some reading


----------



## ani_india

S$6k is equivalent to 66 Percentile (of all the taxpayers). So, I would say it’s an above average salary. Salary.sg - Your Salary in Singapore

@Deepthi, 
Singapore is one of the safest places in the world. Personally, I have worked in 6 different countries and would rank Singapore as the safest place (compared to US, UK, Germany, Spain…don’t want to mention India)

In India, I always used to pick up my wife from office if she stays beyond 8 but in Singapore I won’t bother even if she comes beyond 11/12 in the night (which of course doesn’t happen much).

About your location, CBP, I am not so enthusiast. You won’t feel any different from India. It’s just like any other ODC in India. Most of the Indian IT companies work from there. All the Banks back end office is also located over there.

You can find a lot of good Indian good restaurants in that location.

For renting, if you are okay to travel in MRT, then you can search any location near EW Line.


----------



## smartyniru12345

Deepthi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working in India and have 8+ years of experience in Data warehouse domain with SAS, currently i'm with a top IT company & earning around 10 LPA INR.
> 
> Recently i got a job offer @ Singapore with a Financial firm for 6000 SGD per month as pay check & Medical insurance will be covered by the firm.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me is it a Good offer considering my experience.
> I've no idea about the expenses in Singapore, am Single & Have no dependents.
> 
> Is 6k per month a deal worth taking, i really need some inputs cause I may risk my well paid job in India, if i do not analyse the income & Expenses correctly.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> Any suggestion would be of great help for me.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Deepthi



hey Deepthi,

First of all congrats for your job, Wow you are really lucky.. It would be of great help if you can share your experience with me.. It would be really very helpful for me..as i am trying to search from a long time & i almost applied for a 600+ openings. Not even once i got a reply.


----------



## simonsays

smartyniru12345

question. does your skill set match those of deepthi?

lucky? in today's tightened labour rules it isn't about luck, it is about having the right skills needed by the employer and.... employer having quota to employ foreigners and .... their willingness to employ a foreigner and pay additional taxes being levied for employing foreigners ... taxes they can save if they employ locals ... what would be their incentive to employ a foreigner over a local?

those companies that are employing 100% locals stand to get additional tax breaks and incentives vs others employing foreigners 

I understand your frustration, but Singapore has been tightening the lax rules that allowed easy employment of foreigners. it is how things are now.


----------



## smartyniru12345

ecureilx said:


> smartyniru12345
> 
> question. does your skill set match those of deepthi?
> 
> lucky? in today's tightened labour rules it isn't about luck, it is about having the right skills needed by the employer and.... employer having quota to employ foreigners and .... their willingness to employ a foreigner and pay additional taxes being levied for employing foreigners ... taxes they can save if they employ locals ... what would be their incentive to employ a foreigner over a local?
> 
> those companies that are employing 100% locals stand to get additional tax breaks and incentives vs others employing foreigners
> 
> I understand your frustration, but Singapore has been tightening the lax rules that allowed easy employment of foreigners. it is how things are now.


Based on your last line.... hasnt it boiled down on my luck? If i was lucky i would have applied earlier..... And yes i have the skills that the employer needs..

Anyways i am still tring  hopefully someday i will get the fruit... and if i am successful... I will jolt down all that experience here so that it would help everyone out here.


----------



## simonsays

smartyniru12345. fly to Singapore then if you are confident enough

good luck ...


----------

